# Attachment (tiller) question



## ama530 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. New to the site. Just signed up today. I am pretty new to world of compact tractors. I have about 60 hours on my NH Boomer and loved every minute of it. I smile ever time I see it in the garage.

I have a general question. I am pretty picky about my stuff. I want my equipment to look just as good as it performs. Something about pride of ownership is ingrained in me. I just purchased a new Ansung tiller from a local dealer. Once I got it home and started going over it, (grease, tighten bolt, etc...) I could peal sheets of paint off the thing. Not just one spot either. Is this a normal thing that farmers/homeowners just don't care about. This kind of rubs me the wrong way that a brand new unit has paint peeling off it and surface rust underneath. Then I find that one of the structural mounts (ribs) on the top on the housing was broken and rewelded before being painted at the factory. I missed that totally when I was scoping it out at the dealer but looks to me looks like somebody really dropped the ball here. I am an engineer and care about structural integrity. I also have a situation where the PTO I got with the unit looks like someone dropped it off a rig at 80 mph. I didn't see that until I got home also. My stupidity for not fully looking at everything before I left for my 2 hour trip home. Am I being too picky or do I have a case where I should be returning it to the dealer? I have not used it yet and I have informed the dealer of my issues. They are trying to get some answers on their end but I would like to have some opinions of seasoned veterans out there. Sorry for being long winded. Appreciate any advice!

Chris


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Take it back ASAP. The longer you keep it the more they'll say you did it.


----------



## sirloy (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like the unit has been kicking around the dealership chain for a while. I'd be taking it back for a fresh one.


----------

